# I have €10 left to survive on



## Coney (21 Jul 2009)

Counted out my small change today and I have 10 euros.  No income from any source.  Lost my job a while back, but refused SW as not enough credits.

Was refused a credit union loan.  Owe money all over the place, so no where left to borrow from. 

Phone's been cut off, gas & electric will be next.  Afraid to open my bills anymore.  Spoke to MABS but no appointments available for a few months yet.

Sold some of my household goods and raised €80 but that's gone now. Have a roof over my head for now, should I sell that and rent somewhere instead using the proceeds to pay off my debts? 

Don't care what I have to do to get some money coming in, it's do or die situation now. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Jul 2009)

Go visit your local community welfare officer


----------



## MissSherry (21 Jul 2009)

Yes go to your Community Welfare Office. Was just going to say the same myself. They've given some people i know of great help.


----------



## ontour (21 Jul 2009)

Can you rent a room in your current accommodation to get a few hundred euro a month?  Are there any odd jobs that you can do for people that you can advertise in the local shop or online?


----------



## Thrifty (21 Jul 2009)

you need to go back to the Social Welfare office. They should consider you for a benefit on your means if you have no stamps. If you want to check out your entitlement go to your local CIC office.


----------



## Lilly2099 (21 Jul 2009)

Can you speak you your local coucil and see if they can put you in some sort of accomadation temporarily? What is your sitatuation in regards to living arrangements are you living at home or paying a mortgage?


----------



## ney001 (21 Jul 2009)

I see from your other posts that you own your own home outright - can you rent out rooms in the house to generate income??


----------



## gipimann (21 Jul 2009)

As other posters said, if you have been refused Jobseeker's benefit because of insufficient PRSI contributions, you should apply for the means-tested Jobseeker's Allowance.  That's done at the SW office where you signed on.  

While you wait for that to come through, you can apply for Supplementary Welfare Allowance from the Community Welfare Officer at your nearest health centre.  That payment is also means-tested.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Jul 2009)

If you have genuine financial issues, perhaps you should post a full summary of your financial position using the template other posters have used in the Money Makeover section, then people can give you more indepth advice


----------



## Coney (21 Jul 2009)

Many thanks - I am checking out about the Community Welfare Officer today.  I do own my home outright and advertised a room to let on daft.ie, but got no responses.  Perhaps I should re-advertise.  

I would be too embarassed to give full details of my financial position on this site because it's so dire.


----------



## Mpsox (21 Jul 2009)

Coney said:


> Many thanks - I am checking out about the Community Welfare Officer today. I do own my home outright and advertised a room to let on daft.ie, but got no responses. Perhaps I should re-advertise.
> 
> I would be too embarassed to give full details of my financial position on this site because it's so dire.


 
Nothing to be embarrassed about,  it happens and most people on here are here to help


----------



## jhegarty (21 Jul 2009)

Coney said:


> I would be too embarassed to give full details of my financial position on this site because it's so dire.




Everyone who posts will gets great advise on the money makeover section. No one will mock you or look down on you , and I would bet that you won't be the worst post on there this week.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jul 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about, it happens and most people on here are here to help


 
+1, and also you are anonymous here.

As well as that, you will get far better more specific advice the more information you can provide as some people will be knowledgable or have some experience in some areas and others in others. If a post is quite vague as its hard to know where to start, whereas if you supply some detail people can get to grips with the specifics of an issue.


----------

